
Perl 6.0 Released - hankache
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/25/christmas-is-here/
======
eipiplus1
Congratulations all those who added something to this monumental effort.

By any metric (no. of contributors, no. of health scares survived by language
designer, no of prototypes ...) it's been an enormous amount of blood, sweat
and tears.

Looking forward to enjoying it for next 50 years.

------
mj41
[http://perl6.org/downloads/](http://perl6.org/downloads/)

